# Raw Fish!!..



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello everyone,.

Whenever I check a dogs feeding site or forum on the net ppl always say ".. fish is great but to be fed once or twice a week.." but no one says why not to feed dogs fish more than 2 times a week??.. i believe if a certain dog is allergic to fish he is not supposed to eat fish at all and if another dog is ok with fish so why not to eat them even every day??..

Plz share your thought..

Thx..


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There's a lot of contamination in fish and feeding a lot of it can poison your dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what elaine said^^ I work in a fish market so have access to fish. I feed it along with their other food around 3 times a week. 

Do NOT feed salmon raw. I also am a little paranoid about feeding fish "raw", so I usually poach it up and retain the liquid as well.. Even in fish, you just don't wanna know whats in alot of them)


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> what elaine said^^ I work in a fish market so have access to fish. I feed it along with their other food around 3 times a week.
> 
> Do NOT feed salmon raw. I also am a little paranoid about feeding fish "raw", so I usually poach it up and retain the liquid as well.. Even in fish, you just don't wanna know whats in alot of them)


Why shouldn't you feed salmon raw? I eat it in sushi raw...

There must be something I don't know.
====
Nevermind I Googled it - gross. Salmon can have worms...I'll probably still eat my sushi though


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are parasites in certain types of salmon that you and/or your dog can get from eating it raw, but I don't remember which kind. I think the north pacific salmon is safer, but I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> *Salmon poisoning disease* (SPD) is a fatal disease of dogs ... It results from eating raw salmon, trout or Pacific giant salamandor and is found in the *Pacific Northwest*.


Salmon poisoning disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If you catch fresh fish from waters you KNOW are clean and you removed the entrails and check for hooks or other non-edibles in the fish - those are safe to feed as much as you want.

My hopes are to raise fish in my backyard for us and the dogs this summer.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

many thx to all of you 

the fish i have recently got for my dog is sardine!!.. he likes it very much..


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Mmmmmm....catfish. I may be raising catfish with you next year. That sounds like fun, and mmmmm...catfish.


----------



## TheLittleBlackBook (Feb 26, 2010)

There are two deadly things a dog can get from eating raw fish (especially salmon):

1. SPD (Salmon Poisoning Disease), which is caused by a protozoan parasite _Neorickettsia helminthoeca_; and

2. Liver Flukes (_Nanophyetus salmonico_), which attack the dog's liver and canNOT be eradicated by standard wormer dosages.

In fact the risk of co-infection is great.

.


----------

